# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  وقت مجاني لمرشحي الانتخابات

## دموع الغصون

*


أعلن التلفزيون الأردني انه سيفتح المجال للمرشحين للانتخابات النيابية للأفراد والقوائم الوطنية للظهور مجاناً للحديث عن برامجهم الانتخابية.

وقال مدير عام مؤسسة الإذاعة والتلفزيون الزميل رمضان الرواشدة في تصريح لوكالة الأنباء الأردنية أن مجلس إدارة المؤسسة برئاسة وزير الدولة لشؤون الإعلام ووزير الثقافة الناطق الرسمي باسم الحكومة سميح المعايطة اقرّ السماح للأفراد والقوائم الظهور مجاناً على التلفزيون دعماً من التلفزيون للانتخابات النيابية.

وفيما يتعلق بالمرشحين الأفراد قال الرواشدة انه سيسمح لكل مرشح بدقيقة واحدة سيجري تصويرها من قبل كوادر التلفزيون في المركز الثقافي الملكي اعتباراً من الأسبوع المقبل على أن تحدد مواعيد التسجيل لاحقاً على ان يحضر المرشح وثيقة من الهيئة المستقلة تثبت قبول طلبه للترشح.

اما القوائم الانتخابية قال الرواشدة انه سيجري استضافة ممثل عن كل قائمة في برنامجي (الرأي الثالث) الذي يقدمه الزميل جهاد المومني و (آراء ومواقف) الذي يقدمه الزميل انس المجالي حيث سيخصص هذان البرنامجان اعتباراً من الأسبوع القادم للقوائم الوطنية دعماً لهذه التجربة الجديدة في الانتخابات ولإعطاء المشاهد صورة عنها وتعريفه بها.

كما سيقوم التلفزيون الأردني ببث حلقة يومية اعتباراً من يوم الأحد المقبل بعنوان (انتخابات) لمدة ساعة من السابعة مساء حتى الثامنة مساء تقدمها الزميلة لينا مشربش حيث بوشر بتصوير حلقات من هذا البرنامج في بعض المحافظات وستستكمل باقي المحافظات في الفترة المقبلة.

وأوضح الرواشدة أن المرشحين الأفراد والقوائم الوطنية الراغبين بوقت أخر زيادة على الوقت المجاني فسيتم التعامل معهم على أسس تجارية وافق مجلس الإدارة على تسعيرتها ويمكن للراغبين الاتصال بالدائرة التجارية .

وتأتي هذه الخطوة من التلفزيون الأردني دعماً للانتخابات النيابية التي تعتبر مفصلا مهماً في هذه المرحلة من تاريخ الأردن بما في ذلك تجربة القوائم الوطنية وهي التجربة الأولى في الانتخابات الأردنية.
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*نياااااااااااااالهم ...
يعني لأول مرة التلفزيون بحط الربح عالرف وبتوجه مجاناً لدعم المرشحين ، يا رب تكون هالخطوة بداية جديّة للدولة نحو الإحساس بالمسؤولية تجاه الوطن والمواطن ...
وروووووووح طالعة 

مشكورة دموع*

----------


## (dodo)

يا سلاااااااااااام شو بدهم احسن من هيك 
بس ان شاءالله كل واحد يكون نازل تكون بنيته يأدي واجبه مو ليحكو عنو انو نائب بالاسم

يسلمو دموع

----------


## محمد العزام

ان شاء الله يكونوا نواب على قد الثقة 


مشكورة دموع

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
و أخيراً التلفزيون الأردني رح يغير برامجه من فوائد الميرميه لفوائد النواب 
بنتمنى هالخطوة تكون ايجابية وصادقة ونشوف أفعال لأنه شبعنا حكي و وعود 

مشكوين على المرور 




*

----------

